# LM rep vs BBS RC offset help



## BrYaN 337 (May 5, 2005)

I have been doing research for the last couple hours trying to find out the right setup for my car once it gets out of the body shop. Currently I am running the stock BBS RC's which are 18x7.5 et 38 with 5mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back. Use to have 10mm and 20m but the back passenger side was rubbing. Want to have the same stance as the current setup with no rubbing in an 18 or 19 inch rim with a 1" lip all around or possibly staggered 1" and 2" in the back. Also with the new setup I do not want the wheel to have clearance problems with the caliper.
Possibly looking at staggered Miro 279/M02 LM replicas with 18x8 with 35 offset (1" lip) and 18x9 rear with 38 offset(2" lip). Or going with the 18x8 all the way around and just using a spacer in the rear which would let me rotate the tires since it is a daily driver. Once the setup is all decided ill figure out 18 vs 19's.
Thank you to everyone that looks and helps out. Hope some of this makes sense.


----------



## BrYaN 337 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: LM rep vs BBS RC offset help (BrYaN 337)*

Looking at two sets:
18x8 +35 1.5" lip silver/ polished lip. With the Wheel Offset Calculator (http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp) it shows that this setup will be close to the current one but will require a 5mm or 8mm spacer in the back to get where I am now on stance.
or
Front 18x8 with 1" lip and 35 offset. The rear is 18x9 and a 2" and 38 offset. I think this setup will rub and require stretched tires.
Any input on theses would be appreciated.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: LM rep vs BBS RC offset help (BrYaN 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrYaN 337* »_Looking at two sets:
18x8 +35 1.5" lip silver/ polished lip. With the Wheel Offset Calculator (http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp) it shows that this setup will be close to the current one but will require a 5mm or 8mm spacer in the back to get where I am now on stance. 

18x8 et35 will be slightly inset, and would need a 10mm spacer in the rear for equal relation to the fenders. A 225/40/18 all the way around is the appropriate tire size.


_Quote, originally posted by *BrYaN 337* »_
Front 18x8 with 1" lip and 35 offset. The rear is 18x9 and a 2" and 38 offset. I think this setup will rub and require stretched tires.
Any input on theses would be appreciated.









18x8 et35 and 18x9 et38 will also fit just fine. The rears would need 5mm spacers most likely, but that is it. In the rear, you can fit 11'' or wheel/tire. For this setup, a 225/40 front and 255/35 rear would be the appropriate tire size.


----------



## BrYaN 337 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: LM rep vs BBS RC offset help (JDriver1.8t)*

That gets me started in the right direction. Now I just got so find out what sizes they come in and what ones will tuck in 5 mm or so.


----------

